# Where to get seats cleaned?



## dynebaruk (Aug 13, 2007)

Does anybody know of somewhere in the South Wales area that i could get my car seats properly cleaned? They are looking a bit stained and dirty, ive tried cleaning them by hand with AG interior shampoo but i think they need the attention of something a bit better.

Some pics from phone camera:





































Thanks


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

few i did recently


----------



## dynebaruk (Aug 13, 2007)

Pm


----------



## Lloyd_Zetec (Mar 27, 2008)

Same here! Can anybody send me a PM?


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

^^ Peter is the man for interior valeting!


----------

